# Afterlife 1.1 Update - New Content, Wav files added!



## RasmusFors (Oct 13, 2013)

EDIT : Afterlife is now released and ready to download
http://forcesampling.webs.com/afterlife



I've always thought it was fun to sample and morph sounds. Over the years I've built up a large library of my own recorded and sampeled stuff, from noisy synths to percussive sofas. Afterlife is the result of remastering and remorph old sounds which I haven't used in any projects or cues. I thought it would be fun to let you guys have it, for free (atleast now at the start).

The library consists of a wide selection of morphed acoustics, experimental synths and dark drones. The overal tone of the library fits best for dark underscores, aggresive hybrid scoring, dnb, dubstep and industrial.


----------



## Resoded (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

Very generous of you Rasmus.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you, look forward to trying. From a go to cello, and flute to this and many other freebies, it's very much appreciated from someone coming up.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice! Looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

Intriguing stuff Rasmus, look forward to hearing it.


----------



## bdr (Oct 13, 2013)

thanks for your generous sharing Rasmus!


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Oct 13, 2013)

That's really kind of you Rasmus, I'm really excited to hear how it sounds!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

Sounds promising - anxious to hear it!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

Only on V.I Control  Looking forward to hearing the Afterlife o-[][]-o


----------



## jtenney (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm eager to hear it too, Rasmus. Thanks very much in advance for your generosity!!

later,
John


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

The generous nature of many on this forum is amazing!

thanks!

Don


----------



## Daniel White Music (Oct 14, 2013)

This looks neat! Anticipation is building.


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

Ok, had a busy day today and probably the same tomorrow, but I maneged to throw together a quick "teaser trailer" type cue using Afterlife. All instruments and effects are from Afterlife except the percussion and the strings/brass.

http://snd.sc/1gfw6SQ

I have a free day the 16th so hold on for a pacth walktrough video 8)


----------



## Astronaut FX (Oct 14, 2013)

Sounds great. I'm most definitely interested!


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 14, 2013)

Can't wait to try it out! Tacksam för generositeten, Rasmus! :D


----------



## Phil M (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

Sounds very nice, definitely looking forward to this one


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Definitely perked my curiosity.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Oct 14, 2013)

sounds great. thanks


----------



## Jem7 (Oct 15, 2013)

Demo sounds good! Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## fustrun (Oct 15, 2013)

Sounds awesome will be keeping an eye on this !
Thanks Rasmus !


----------



## dog1978 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

Can't find any link


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

Final Patch List


_Bass

5Osc Bass
5Osc Bass Pluck
Ballsy Square Bass 1
Ballsy Square Bass 2
Ballsy Square Bass Layered
Blu Man Groupie Pipes
Convolution Bass 1
Convolution Bass 2
Convolution Bass 3
Convolution Bass 4
Convolution Bass Dry 1
Convolution Bass Dry 2
Convolution Bass Dry 3
Convolution Bass Dry 4
Dark Bass Pluck
Dark Bass Pluck Layered
Evil Distorted Bass
Evil Funk Bass
Fluttering Feedback Bass
Fuzz Piano Bass 1
Fuzz Piano Bass 2
Fuzz Piano Bass Wobble 1
Fuzz Piano Bass Wobble 2
Growling Plast Bass
Hybrid Noise Bass Pluck
Hybrid Surreal Noise Bass Pluck
Interferance Bass
Low Hybrid Bass
Panflute Bass
Percussive String Bass
Stretched Bass 1
Stretched Bass 2
Stretched Convolution Bass 1
Stretched Convolution Bass 2
Trance Bass Pluck

_Bells&Mallets

Bright FM Mallets
Spacy Synth Mallets
Spacy Synth Mallets Layered 1
Spacy Synth Mallets Layered 2
Spacy Wooden Mallets
Stretched Bell 1
Stretched Bell 2
Synthetic Angel Bell
Synthetic Angel Bell Short
Synthetic Devils Bell
Synthetic Devils Bell Short
Ultimate Mallets Layered 1
Ultimate Mallets Layered 2

_Drones

Amped Drones MASTER PATCH

_Leads 

Ambient Lead 1
Ambient Lead 2
Ambient Lead 3
Ambient Lead 4
Ambient Lead 5
Cheesy Synth Cello
Cheesy Synth Violin
Click Disaster
Distorted Chamber Strings
Interferance Lead
Lonely Saw Lead
Lonely Square Lead
Resonance Lead High
Resonance Lead Low
Talking Fuel Lead

_Morphed Acoustics

Accordion Morphed
Concert FLute Staccato Morphed 1
Concert FLute Staccato Morphed 2
Electric Guitar High Pluck 1
Electric Guitar High Pluck 2
Panflute Morphed
Renesance Piano
Sitar Morphed
Sitar Organ
Stretched Guitar 12 Strings
Stretched Guitar
Tonewheel Cello
Tonewheel Cello Layered
Tonewheel Cello Pluck

_Pads

Clean Distortion
Clean Distortion Layered 1
Clean Distortion Layered 2
Clean Distortion Layered 3
Click Disaster Pad
Convolution Pad 1
Convolution Pad 2
Convolution Pad 3
Convolution Pad 4
Convolution Pad 5
Convolution Pad 6
Convolution Pad 7
Convolution Pad Dry 1
Convolution Pad Dry 2
Convolution Pad Dry 3
Convolution Pad Dry 4
Convolution Pad Dry 5
Convolution Pad Dry 6
Convolution Pad Dry 7
Distorted Chamber Strings Pad

_Synth Comp

Ambient Synth Bleep
Ambient Synth Bleep Layered 1
Ambient Synth Bleep Layered 2
Ambient Synth Blip
Ambient Synth Blip Layered
Amped Sine Bright
Amped Sine Bright Octaves
Amped Sine Dark
Amped Sine Dark Octaves
Amped Sine Layered 1
Amped Sine Layered 2
Evil Keys
Fm Bell Long
Fm Short
Fm Piano Clean
Fm Piano Taped
Hybrid Fm Pluck
Hybrid Tight Pluck
Hybrid Tight Pluck Layered 1
Hybrid Tight Pluck Layered 2
Light Percussive Fm Pluck
Lofi Bleep
Resonance Pluck
Synth Guitar Heavy Pluck Long
Synth Guitar Heavy Pluck Short
Trance Hybrid 16ths 1
Trance Hybrid 16ths 2
Trance Hybrid 16ths 3
Trance Pluck


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 15, 2013)

Sounds awesome :D can't wait !!


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

Video showcasing some of the presets from the basses, bells and morphed acoustics :



More videos coming soon!


----------



## Consona (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

Are you sure you wanna give it away for free?


----------



## doctornine (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

Some really nice noises :D


----------



## mark812 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

Wow, so generous of you.

Sounds great!


----------



## Daniel White Music (Oct 16, 2013)

Whoa. That video demo is SICK!


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*



> Are you sure you wanna give it away for free?



Yup, atleast for now.

My plan is to soon start doing sample libries and sell them, but I am a one man team so at first I wasen't sure if I would be able to make it work. This library is a test for me. If all this goes well I will start up a sample buisness and start taking money. 

On a side note. Thanks for the good respons guys. Looking forward to the release![/list]


----------



## lahdeedah (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

I would hand over money right now, I love these sounds! Can't believe you're gifting this, so thank you for your generosity. o=? =o


----------



## KingIdiot (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*



RasmusFors @ Wed Oct 16 said:


> > Are you sure you wanna give it away for free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good way to get your name out an associate sound design/samples with you.

you might ant to consider a donate button, for people who want to support you in development or sharing in the future.

great stuff. Been doing a bunch of this myself lately. So much fun.


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 16, 2013)

I would recommend maybe setting up a donation option for your library. Super generous of you!


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

There will be a donate button as soon as I've released the library and set up a site. There will also be a "pro expansion" in the future for those who would want to extend the library with more content. :twisted:


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

Count me in for a donation.


----------



## kmlandre (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*



RasmusFors @ Wed Oct 16 said:


> Video showcasing some of the presets from the basses, bells and morphed acoustics :
> 
> More videos coming soon!



Dude. 

You gotta hurry and finish already, because my wife is tired of watching my eyes glaze over while my slackened pie hole leaks drool all over my laptop!

:wink: 

Can't wait to get my hands on those sounds!

Kurt M. Landre'
http://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

Tonewheel Cello is something I can't wait to A/B with some Custom Melotron stuff.
I am also anxious to check the Bass stuff as Kontakts low end in stereo is boomy, but after some mono maker tricks it gets really focused.

Contributions much appreciated.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

Very cool Rasmus, you're obviously really good at this - best of luck with starting your own commercial VI product line!


----------



## Ed (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*



RasmusFors @ Wed Oct 16 said:


> > Are you sure you wanna give it away for free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOh in this case this is a pretty cool business plan :D


----------



## Astronaut FX (Oct 16, 2013)

Can't wait...I think I've paid good money for libraries that weren't this cool. Would definitely be willing to pony up a donation!


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Oct 16, 2013)

This is better than Ikea Rasmus ! : )


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

this sounds amazing!
=o 
+1 donation button


----------



## benmrx (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

Amazing sounds!!


----------



## jhtakalo (Oct 17, 2013)

Awesome sounds, man! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 17, 2013)

Sounds great! great work mate.

-DJ


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 17, 2013)

Mmmm, beautiful patches! Very good work, Rasmus!


----------



## tmm (Oct 17, 2013)

Finally just took the time to listen to the whole demo... sounds awesome Rasmus! I can't believe you're giving this away!


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Oct 17, 2013)

You guys are going to make him change his mind : ) lol


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

I think he should charge $25-$50 for a first library . Then those funds can be used to develop another library and possibly bring on someone to help with the next project , editing , scripting , whatever. But then again "Free" will suck more people in and get em hooked on your product


----------



## synapse21 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

This sounds beautiful! Cannot wait to check it out.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*



RasmusFors @ Wed Oct 16 said:


> Video showcasing some of the presets from the basses, bells and morphed acoustics :
> 
> 
> 
> More videos coming soon!




Sounds seriously good. I love it when one guy with a passion can out do 1000 companies trying to do things because it's hip and they want to make money.

I honestly hope you do decided to at least charge a small fee or setup a donation.


----------



## mark812 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*



RasmusFors @ Wed Oct 16 said:


> > Are you sure you wanna give it away for free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good concept. When it's going to be released? Can't wait, sounds really great.


----------



## schatzus (Oct 17, 2013)

Sounds fantastic Rasmus! Include a donate button for sure.


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

Video number 2 showcasing more synthish type of sounds

 

Thanks for the amazing respons ! I never dreamed of getting this good feedback.

Regarding payment and stuff: Afterlife in its current state are absolutely free, but it will not stay so forever. I'm planning a release on the 21 of Oktober, and then it will be freely downloadeble for all the good members (and lurkers) here at the forum. I will but up a donation button as soon as possible.

My future plan for Afterlife is to make it a comercial product. I'm already planning for a a big update (more of a expansion), and after that update the library will cost you a few dollars. The update will include new instruments and new samples, and will expand on the idea of Afterlife. For every dollar you donate at the free release, you will get 1.5$ discount on the bigger and updated version of Afterlife (and future products). (For example if you donate 50$ now you will get 75$ discount).

I hope this sounds reasonable for you all. Download v.1 for free (under the limited time period) and never ever pay a penny, or download and donate and get a big discount on the expansion and upcomming releases.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Oct 17, 2013)

Reasonable? I think that sounds much more than reasonable  Really cool of you to give such a big product away!

The Lonely Saw/Square patches sound exactly as I hoped they would!


----------



## StrangeCat (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE*

It sounds good I will support you!


----------



## Britcomposer (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE (To be released 21okt)*

Over 110 NKI's for free is certainly generous. Thank you!


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 17, 2013)

Sounds brilliant Rasmus. Can't wait for the release.


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE (To be released 21okt)*



> Over 110 NKI's



The exakt number is 127. It's scary how I didn't plan that at all. I guess generalmidi is buried deep within us all >8o


----------



## JRokujuushi (Oct 17, 2013)

Based on the videos, it looks like this is being developed for Kontakt 5 or higher. Is that correct?


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE (To be released 21okt)*

Yup. Require the latest version of kontakt


----------



## Phil M (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE (To be released 21okt)*

Brilliant stuff, I'd pay good money for the Convolution Pads alone! Looking forward to Monday, and I can't believe I'm saying that on a Friday :lol:


----------



## voxhumana (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE (To be released 21okt)*

Has anyone suggested he have a "Donate" button yet?

:lol: 

And I'm a +1, I'll be more than happy to fling some moolah in your direction for this.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE (To be released 21okt)*

Not only does the library sound great and really creative, you introductory launch strategy is creative as well. I don't know that I've seen anyone take quite that approach before...maybe others will take note.


----------



## marcotronic (Oct 18, 2013)

Great stuff! Looking forward to your release!!!

Marco


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE (To be released 21okt)*

Bug fixing day today! Also adding a few new patches using old sample material.

I would like to have some opinios on the site aswell. forcesampling.webs.com
it's very much in development, pretty much a template for the final site. Do you like the style and architecture of the site ? Is it to empty or to clutered. Ignore the nonsense on it though, gonna fill that out later :wink:


----------



## Bo (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE (To be released 21okt)*

Awsome!!

Both your free library, demos and website!

Cheers

Bo


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE (To be released 21okt)*

Happy (and little anxious) to announce that Afterlife 1.0 is now available to download here http://forcesampling.webs.com/afterlife Use the link on the product page to download completly for free, and maybe hit that donate button if you like it.


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you! Downloading and looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Oct 20, 2013)

Downloading it


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you kind sir.


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

Helt enkelt lysande läckert Rasmus! Tack så mycket!


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 20, 2013)

Cheers for these mate. Quite a nice collection of sounds you have here....out of interest why didn't you leave the samples as open wav? could have been cool to drag them in as wavs.

Also, if you don't mind me asking where did you start with some of these sounds. Haha I have some experience with the legal mine field that is sampling synths, and some of your sounds are great. I was curious as to if there is a little synth somewhere I should know about 

Cheers again!

-DJ


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*



ThomasL @ Sun Oct 20 said:


> Helt enkelt lysande läckert Rasmus! Tack så mycket!



yaaaa.......what he said.  Nice stuff. Thanks again.


----------



## tmm (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks so much! Downloading now.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

An excellent sound library all around. An extra bonus if you are a trance fan like myself. Found that you can play around with the modulation settings in the tools/editor screen to create different rhythms if you choose to, and change the waveforms. Looking forward to more Force Sampling libraries. Will be making a $50 contribution within the next 2 weeks. Thanks again RasmusFors.


----------



## TMRodrigues (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

All i have to say is:

Wow!

Just downloaded it and had a blast playing with it!
At the end of this month, i'll certainly hit the donate button for all your effort and kindness in sharing these amazing sounds with us.

Thank you so much RasmusFors!


----------



## kmlandre (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Big Free Kontakt Library - AFTERLIFE (To be released 21okt)*



RasmusFors @ Sun Oct 20 said:


> Happy (and little anxious) to announce that Afterlife 1.0 is now available to download here http://forcesampling.webs.com/afterlife Use the link on the product page to download completly for free, and maybe hit that donate button if you like it.



Wow! You even got it out a day earlier than you predicted. WHO DOES THAT?!?! :wink: 

Looking forward to getting some time to futz with it!

Kurt M. Landre'
http://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*



> Cheers for these mate. Quite a nice collection of sounds you have here....out of interest why didn't you leave the samples as open wav? could have been cool to drag them in as wavs.
> 
> Also, if you don't mind me asking where did you start with some of these sounds. Haha I have some experience with the legal mine field that is sampling synths, and some of your sounds are great. I was curious as to if there is a little synth somewhere I should know about



I used mainly my own little minimodular as source for sound, also zebra when I needed more non classical synth stuff. I really wanted to twist some sounds from a few old romplers I have in the cellar, but those user agreements were legal nightmares so I just sticked to my trusty little box of cables 

As for the compression I always do that with samples. Saves space and makes them load faster. I prefer to keep hits and risers in wav format so I can open them in cubase. I will try to set up an alternate download link for wav version of the drones.


----------



## Bo (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

Downloading now! Really looking forward to play around with it tonight!

Thanks a Billion Rasmus!!


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*



> Wow! You even got it out a day earlier than you predicted. WHO DOES THAT?!?!



Well it was the 21st here in sweden :D


----------



## bupper (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

Hi Rasmus

link not working here :( I just get this
"File Belongs to Non-Validated Account.
The resource you are trying access belongs to an account that has not yet been validated"


----------



## impressions (Oct 21, 2013)

wow i'm a caveman, it needs updated kontakt 5, and an updated kontakt 5 needs windows 7..i have vista.


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

Not working here either, don't know whats wrong, I haven't made any changes since it worked. Any tips for a good way to upload files for free that actually work?

Edit: seems like some kind of bandwith overload for the file at mediafire


----------



## bupper (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

this seems to be very fast
https://mega.co.nz/

this too
https://www.wetransfer.com/


----------



## AlegalSoundz (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks!!!


----------



## bupper (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

any chance of uploading to another service Rasmus?


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

Links going up later today, sorry for the delay. I'm currently at the hospital with a relative, far away from my rig where Afterlife rests.


----------



## bupper (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

no worries, look after your family first :wink:


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 21, 2013)

Were able to make the link work again. The problem was that the email adress wasn't verified. Download now and don't mind my ramblings, quite stressed right now


----------



## Jem7 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a little problem here. Patches cannot be loaded my Kontakt 5.1. It says it needs never version. Is it made for Kontakt 5.2?


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes, Needs the newest version.


----------



## bupper (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

links working now, thanks Rasmus


----------



## Manuel (Oct 21, 2013)

thanks, great stuff! Really appreciated!

Manuel


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 21, 2013)

Tack Rasmus! Ska bli skoj att testa dessa ljud :D


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

I highly recommend to update to 1.0.1. Some buggs have been removed and some broken samples have been replaced. 

Update only : http://www.mediafire.com/download/wnaed3lq8b89edn/Afterlife_1.0.1_Update.rar

Full 1.0.1 version http://www.mediafire.com/download/13mm43o24hmeadk/Afterlife_1.0.1_Full.rar


----------



## Astronaut FX (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

I was able to download the update file, but for the life of me couldn't figure out what to do with it. Kept getting the Kontakt missing samples window. Now trying to download the full 1.0.1 to just start from scratch and getting really bad download speeds. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## davidgary73 (Oct 21, 2013)

@RasmusFors

Thank you so much for this awesome sample sounds. 

The mediafire downlaod speed is very low at 7KB which is unusual. Would recommend hosting it via https://app.box.com/home/


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*



> I was able to download the update file, but for the life of me couldn't figure out what to do with it. Kept getting the Kontakt missing samples window. Now trying to download the full 1.0.1 to just start from scratch and getting really bad download speeds.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Did you replace the original files in the original folder? That's the way I did it and it worked. Just copy and paste over the new files

Will try to get up alternative links through other services than mediafire soon. Stay tuned!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

Hjertelig takk, Rasmus! This is very generous of you!

Looking forward to give this sample library a spin! o-[][]-o


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

If you copy and paste the updated patches and samples into the exact same folders from the orginal Afterlife folders you should be fine. I had one patch that said it was missing files (after I updated) and clicked on "browse for folder" in Kontakt and pointed it to the samples folder and resaved patch when it loaded. Do not copy over the new folders , just the files inside them.


----------



## MrVoice (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

Thanks for this Rasmus  

Riktigt generöst =o 

/Nick


----------



## mchastney (Oct 22, 2013)

This is very generous, I'll check this out. Thanks Rasmus!


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

Anxious to try these and thanks for the time spent on this to share with everyone.

Cheerz


----------



## Will Blackburn (Oct 22, 2013)

thankyou


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Oct 22, 2013)

Sounds really great! Thanks very much!!!!


----------



## lee (Oct 22, 2013)

impressions @ Mon Oct 21 said:


> wow i'm a caveman, it needs updated kontakt 5, and an updated kontakt 5 needs windows 7..i have vista.



Still on K4 here, and I feel your pain!


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

*Made with Afterlife*
All sounds from Afterlife except the percussion which is from Cinematic Synthetic Drums by Impact Soundworks (also free):

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F116581884&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/alexcuervo/she-hunts-them-in-the


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

Wow, wonderfull demo! Really fun to hear what other people can do with it. Bonus points for actually using that nasty clickdisaster lead, (it's a quite common tendency for me to create patches and sounds I never use) :roll:


----------



## ptbbos (Oct 22, 2013)

Looking forward to using some of these patches. Thanks.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*



paulmatthew @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> If you copy and paste the updated patches and samples into the exact same folders from the orginal Afterlife folders you should be fine. I had one patch that said it was missing files (after I updated) and clicked on "browse for folder" in Kontakt and pointed it to the samples folder and resaved patch when it loaded. Do not copy over the new folders , just the files inside them.



This worked for me...thank you very much!


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

You are welcome sir.


----------



## Jem7 (Oct 23, 2013)

RasmusFors @ 21/10/2013 said:


> Yes, Needs the newest version.



I updated my kontakt and works now and sounds great! Thanks.
If I can make an audio demo for you I'll let you know.


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

Thank you!


----------



## StrangeCat (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

I am still using Windows Vista! 

newer version of Kontakt 5 not happening for me.


----------



## ptrickf (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

Excellent sounds that will inspire me. Many thanks. P


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*



RasmusFors @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> Wow, wonderfull demo! Really fun to hear what other people can do with it.



Thanks very much. I had a lot of fun making it. Those distorted bass sounds are killer & I'm gonna use them a ton. There's a lot of great toys in this playset! It's really something that you released all this work for free.



RasmusFors @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> Bonus points for actually using that nasty clickdisaster lead



Ha! I love glitchy/weird samples like that - especially when you can wrangle them into something melodic.


----------



## Ed (Oct 23, 2013)

Showed it to a composer friend who said:

"shit this after life stuff is gold
and i've only tried two bass patches"

after downloading it


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*



Alex Cuervo @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> *Made with Afterlife*
> All sounds from Afterlife except the percussion which is from Cinematic Synthetic Drums by Impact Soundworks (also free):
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F116581884&secret_url=false[/flash]
> https://soundcloud.com/alexcuervo/she-hunts-them-in-the



Nice!


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

Some early Gabriel influences in there ?



germancomponist @ Wed Oct 23 said:


> Alex Cuervo @ Tue Oct 22 said:
> 
> 
> > *Made with Afterlife*
> ...


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*



germancomponist @ Wed Oct 23 said:


> Nice!


Thanks man. o-[][]-o 



Giant_Shadow @ Wed Oct 23 said:


> Some early Gabriel influences in there ?


Well, not that I'd considered... But they're swimming around in the deeper recesses of my psyche - so yeah maybe something bubbled up to the surface.


----------



## davidgary73 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/116829518&secret_url=false[/flash]

A very short demo using Afterlife Sample Library with various sound samples. 

Cheers


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 24, 2013)

Cool demo!

Working on a content update right now, new sounds and samples are coming!


----------



## bupper (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

hi Rasmus, I don't know if its just me but on the Tonewheel Cello when I "add rhythm" & play the Eb2 it plays fine then If I try to replay it it just gives our that note but only very shot & no thythm. I'm using 1.01 btw. Can you try it to see if does the same for you. Thanks, great lib
Bupper

edit: just checked & its the same from E2 downwards


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*



> hi Rasmus, I don't know if its just me but on the Tonewheel Cello when I "add rhythm" & play the Eb2 it plays fine then If I try to replay it it just gives our that note but only very shot & no thythm. I'm using 1.01 btw. Can you try it to see if does the same for you. Thanks, great lib
> Bupper
> 
> edit: just checked & its the same from E2 downwards



Weird, I'm having no such problem at all. Do you experience the same problem with this nki ?http://www.mediafire.com/download/lz5dlc2dnouqygu/Tonewheel_Cello_.nki


----------



## rannar (Oct 24, 2013)

Tack Rasmus, bra jobbat!  Well done, a bunch of useful sounds in here.


----------



## bupper (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

unfortunately its still the same rasmus :( windows 7 x64 with reaper

if this helps, just for E2 & downwards the cpu indicator lights up red just for those keys & never for the others

my workaround for now is to just tune a whole note down in kontakt & I get what I need but just thought you'd like to know about it


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 24, 2013)

I guess konakt kills the voices when the cpu hit max. Are the samples damaged ? Cause I know some people had problems with the mallets patches. For them the solution was to replace the sample files with the new ones in 1.0.1.

Try downloading and replacing the samples with the new ones : http://www.mediafire.com/download/8m0l7p2669po9qf/Tonewheel_Cello_Hotfix.rar


----------



## bupper (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

It seemed to be working but after 5 minutes testing it went back to the same behaviour :( While it was working though the E2 & lower didn't loop eternally like the higher notes do.
In fact upon further testing it seems that when I leave it to play till the natural end of the note (around 2 bars) its then that the problems start, it doesn't loop loke the higher notes


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyone else here experiencing this problem? I will try to find a solution, but the problem may be caused by something outside kontakt.


----------



## bupper (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

Its maybe just my machine, all the same the workaround is fine. Great lib, thanks again Rasmus


----------



## homestudiomusician (Oct 24, 2013)

It is very, very nice of you to share this with all of us. I can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## kaiyoti (Oct 24, 2013)

These are some amazing sounds.


----------



## doctornine (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F116883678&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/js9/industrial-afterlife

Short demo using Afterlife and some of my own sounds ( drums and ambiences ), very much old school industrial :wink:


----------



## RasmusFors (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm working on Afterlife Pro at this very moment. I recorded some new acoustic sources and some new synth stuff past week, and they are ready to be morphed and twisted. I've added a poll to this thread regarding Multis. Do you use Multis and how important are they when you consider buying a product?

Last but not least: If you're interested in Afterlife Pro and upcomming products, use the donation button to get 1.5$ discount for each dollar you donate. It's a good deal!


----------



## Nikola (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

Thank you very much! this is lovely library. :D o-[][]-o


----------



## Tod (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*



RasmusFors @ Sun Oct 13 said:


> EDIT : Afterlife is now released and ready to download
> http://forcesampling.webs.com/afterlife



Okay, what's the secret for downloading this great stuff? :mrgreen: 

All I get are advertisements and flashing screens. o/~ 

Is there a back door I'm missing or is it just this old brain of mine missing the obvioous, which is probably the case. :oops:


----------



## Ed (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*



Tod @ Tue Oct 29 said:


> RasmusFors @ Sun Oct 13 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT : Afterlife is now released and ready to download
> ...




Under "donate", you will see a paragraph. below the paragraph you will see the text "Afterlife Full 1.0.1." This is a link. Click it.

On the mediafire page. It will say "preparing to download" at the top of the box, with the name of the file, "Afterlife Full 1.0.1.rar below it. You need to enter the captcha written in section 2 below that. It will say "Please enter". Type whats after that into the box below including caps, then click the big red box with the word "authorise download" in it. On the next screen click on the green box saying "download"


----------



## Tod (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*



Ed @ Tue Oct 29 said:


> Tod @ Tue Oct 29 said:
> 
> 
> > RasmusFors @ Sun Oct 13 said:
> ...



Heh heh, okay thanks Ed, Ill give it another go.


----------



## toomanynotes (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

thank you very much for sharing


----------



## Jem7 (Oct 31, 2013)

RasmusFors @ 29/10/2013 said:


> I'm working on Afterlife Pro at this very moment. I recorded some new acoustic sources and some new synth stuff past week, and they are ready to be morphed and twisted. I've added a poll to this thread regarding Multis. Do you use Multis and how important are they when you consider buying a product?
> 
> Last but not least: If you're interested in Afterlife Pro and upcomming products, use the donation button to get 1.5$ discount for each dollar you donate. It's a good deal!



Usually I make my own stuff from scratch so they don't sound same. But I like small multis that can help to get some stuff quicker.


----------



## lee (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

Any way we could access the wavs and use in older versions of kontakt?


----------



## RasmusFors (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

Afterlife content update 1.1 uploading now.Expect a link in a hour or so ....

Update includes 
-Wav files for all the drones
-Independent Nkis for all the drones
-A completely new drone menu featuring 13 experimental drones in both wav and compressed format!
-A few new instruments in the Bass, Leads and Synthesis categorys, made from some tweaked drones.


Note: Sorry for the delay of the wav files. Have been busy with recording new stuff for Afterlife Pro. Percussion, more acoustics and glitch stuff will all come to a afterlife near you!


----------



## wst3 (Nov 9, 2013)

so life has been a bit busy lately, and I only finally had a chance to spend some serious quality time with Afterlife last night. Pretty much ate up my evening<G>... and I say that as a compliment!

There is some really remarkable content in there! As with any library, and especially libraries with varied content, it will take a bit of time to figure out what I can use, and how I can use it, but it will be well worth the effort.

I've been especially pleased with how easy it is to stack instruments for entirely different effect!

I applaud your first offering, and look forward to whatever you do next!

Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks??


----------



## RasmusFors (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Afterlife RELEASED - Download for FREE right now !*

Link now up ! Does not include the 1.0.1 update, download that first if you haven't grabed it yet

http://www.mediafire.com/download/qis5gvm6mbqjet2/Afterlife_V1.1_Update_Only.rar


----------



## JE Martinsen (Nov 9, 2013)

Great! This library is a fantastic resource of high quality sounds.

Wish you a great weekend, Rasmus! o-[][]-o


----------



## RasmusFors (Jan 5, 2014)

So the extended/expanded version of Afterlife is starting to be done. The current version will be available till the 8th, then it will be removed. (I will move the discussion to new thread in COMMERCIAL Announcements too).
The new version contains over 500 patches and no multis, since you guys didn't seem to mind multis all that much. I'm really proud of the new "Dystopian orchestra" which are a bunch of patches emulating brass and strings, made from running a modular synth through analogue distorion pedals and virtual reverbs. I made a short little video showcasing a few of the sounds from the 3 new categories : http://youtu.be/Gk6p7BPdt9I


----------

